# RP3 Build Help



## vchan (Feb 5, 2017)

I am trying to get an RPie3 img built using Crochet, but when I boot the image I only get the HDMI test screen and a solid red light. I do not have a USB serial cable, but I can acquire one if necessary.

I am using the current version of Crochet as of today with the /base/head version of FreeBSD source. I had to comment out the line
	
	



```
cp ${UBOOT_PATH}/armstub8.bin .
```
 in /board/RasberryPi3/setup.sh as the build script could not find the file. I looked up that bin file and found that it is supposedly no longer necessary. I have attached my config file in case there is some issue there. I'm using the standard build command `sh crochet.sh -c RP3.sh`

Thanks for the help!


----------



## Phishfry (Feb 5, 2017)

Here is what I did to get it working:
https://forums.freebsd.org/threads/58481/#post-334424

Nothing needs editing out. That may be your problem.


----------



## vchan (Feb 8, 2017)

I changed everything back, and discovered that my u-boot-rpi3 was not up to date which is why that file was missing. Unfortunately I am still not getting anything other than the test screen on the HDMI. I'm going to try a different OS to make sure it isn't my hardware.

Update, Raspbian booted just fine. So I'm not really sure what is going on.


----------



## SirDice (Feb 8, 2017)

As far as I know only serial works, HDMI doesn't. But it's very much a work in progress so it may already be worked on.

https://wiki.freebsd.org/arm64/rpi3


----------



## vchan (Feb 8, 2017)

Ok, so then maybe it is booting just fine. I haven't ever had the NIC come up though so maybe I'm not waiting long enough, and it's probably not configured for DHCP then I would assume. Looks like I'm off to order a serial cable then. Thanks guys!


----------



## vchan (Feb 10, 2017)

My serial cable came in today, and I am still not getting anything. I attached the cable, installed the drivers and used Putty on my windows machine to try and establish a connection. I tried with and without adding enable_uart=1 to my config.txt file. It appears to be hanging on boot from what I can tell. I don't understand what I am missing.

Update: I downloaded an iso from raspbsd.org that boots and runs fine. No idea what was wrong with my build, but I'm up and running.


----------

